# gamer pc für maximal 750 euro zusammenstellen



## diamond1994 (23. Juli 2012)

*gamer pc für maximal 750 euro zusammenstellen*

hey,
auf diesem pc würde ich gerne skyrim und diablo 3 auf max einstellungen zocken. zusammenstellen will ich ihn auf hardwareversand.de. leider habe ich nicht genug ahnung, um alle komponenten auswählen zu können. ich will damit wie gesagt die o.g. spiele zocken, videos und filme gucken und im inet surfen können. andere spiele wie crysis und mf3 werden da wohl eher nicht drauf laufen, aber das ist ok.
ich fände es super nett, wenn mir jmd einen vorschlag machen könnte  danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2012)

Guck mal das Bild im Anhang, dieses Setting hatte ich schon 2-3x genannt in den letzten 2-3 Wochen  - die Preise sind evlt. etwas anders heute, aber müssten alle in etwa immer noch so sein, wie auf dem Bild.

Man kann beim RAM auch zu nem anderen Hersteller greifen, Hauptsache DDR3-1600. Oder Mainbaord, da geht auch ein anderer Hersteller. Ebenso Grafikkarte, sollte halt eine AMD 7850 sein, am besten OC (übertaktet). Beim Netzeil gehen auch andere, aber vom Preis her musst Du das schon anlegen für ein gutes Netzteil mit 500-500W. 


ps: was meinst Du mit "wie crysis und mf3 werden da wohl eher nicht drauf laufen" ? Dass Du diese Spiele nicht spielen willst? Oder dass der PC dafür nicht reicht? Der PC würde dafür locker reichen, vor allem mf3 ist überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoll - da banörugt Skyrim deutlich mehr Power


----------



## diamond1994 (23. Juli 2012)

erstmal tausend dank für die hilfe . skyrim muss auf jeden fall auf dem pc, den ich mir hole, reibungslos und auf maximalen einstellungen laufen!!^^ da zahl ich gerne noch was drauf, wenns sein muss. diablo3 denk ich läuft mal. und ja, ich dachte die spiele würden net drauf laufen, aber danke, dass du mich diesbezüglich aufgeklärt hast^^


----------



## diamond1994 (24. Juli 2012)

so ich habe jetzt deinen vorschlag etwas abgeändert und meine liste sieht nun so aus:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Smart Power 530W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Z77-DS3H, Intel Z77, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenf

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF 912 schwarz, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

kostet 850 euro inkl. zusammenbau aber das ist es mir dann auch wert. hält der pc meinen anforderungen zu 100% stand? Danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## svd (24. Juli 2012)

Naja, geht so. In Skyrim wirst du, auf FullHD und allen möglichen Filtern mit popeligen 70+ fps rechnen müssen.
Wenn dir das reicht...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2012)

Besser geht es für das Budget nicht - bzw. man KÖNNTE auch eine schwächere CPU nehmen, dafür dann eine bessere Grafikkarte - zB nen X4 965 von AMD, oder einen "guten" Sockel1155-Dualcore - beides würde auch noch eine Weile reichen, dafür dann eine AMD 7870 oder Nvidia GTX 670. Du kannst bei der CPU auch, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, diese hier nehmen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/56298/Intel+Core+i5-3450+Box%2C+LGA1155.article  und als Board dann eines mit nem anderen Chipsatz, denn ein Z77-Board "brauchst" Du an sich nur, wenn Du übertakten willst. 
Selbst damit kannst Du schon was einsparen und evlt. statt der 7850 eine 7870 nehmen - das wäre kein Riesensprung in der Leistung, aber nochmal etwas besser.

AUSREICHEN für Skyrim würde auch schon ein X4 965 und eine AMD 6870 (140€) - das hab ich nämlich, da geht Skyrim problemlos mit allem auf vollem Anschlag in FullHD. Mit Grafikmods würde es dann aber etwas knapp werden. Eine AMD 7850 aber reicht definitiv mehr als locker aus.


----------



## diamond1994 (26. Juli 2012)

danke erstmal für die meinungen. jetzt habe ich ne seite gefunden, wo steht, dass man skyrim auch mit ner gtx 560 auf max einstellungen zocken kann.
Technik-Check: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de
ich würde halt gerne sykrim auf allen ebenen auf dem maximum spielen. wenn dann demenstrechend noch was verändert werden muss, ist das halt so. wäre echt super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, das dementsprechend hinzukriegen! vielen dank schonmal bis hierhin, hat mich richtig weitergeholfen!


----------



## svd (26. Juli 2012)

Deine Zusammenstellung ist gut. Skyrim wird auf jeden Fall flüssig laufen.

Die Sapphire HD7850 OC ist halt gerade vergriffen. 

Um das Budget nicht unnötig zu strecken, könntest du die XFX HD 7870 DD verbauen. Die kostet nur 30€ mehr.
Und, wenn du ohnehin nicht vorhattest zu übertakten, ein H77 Mainboard und den i5-3540 nehmen.
Der Endpreis bliebe somit vermutlich gleich, die Spieleleistung wäre, dank der Grafikkarte, sogar ein klein wenig höher.


----------



## diamond1994 (26. Juli 2012)

super vielen dank so mache ich das! sry für noch eine dumme frage^^: brauch ich einen kartenleser oder eine netzwerkkarte?


----------



## svd (26. Juli 2012)

Kommt darauf an. Wenn du keine Speicherkarten hast, nein. 

Ich hatte bisher auch immer gedacht, ein Speicherkartenleser wäre praktisch. In der Praxis ist es so, dass die meisten Geräte
soeiwso ein Mini-USB Port haben, das entsprechende Kabel eh immer in der Schublade liegt.
Und das Tool, welches automatisch die Fotos von der Kamera in die richtigen Ordner kopiert, geht zB auch nur auf, wenn die Kamera
selbst verbunden ist. Mit der Karte im Leser müsste ich die Datumsordner händisch erstellen. Bleh.

Was aber praktisch ist, sind die kleinen Lesegeräte für MicroUSB Karten, um mal schnell was auf's Smartphone zu kriegen, und dessen miese Software zu umgehen. 

Ein Ethernet Anschluss ist bereits auf dem Mainboard. Da musst du nichts nachkaufen. Wenn du WLAN brauchst, nimmst du halt einfach einen USB WLAN Stick.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du oft Deine Foto-Speicherkarte nutzt und es Dir zu mühsam ist, das USB-Kabel mit der Kamera un dem PC zu verbinden, oder wenn oft Freunde mit ner Cam, aber ohne USB-Kabel vorbeikommen und Dir Fotos geben wollen, dann brauchst Du auch nen Cardreader - ansonsten aber nicht.


----------

